# Cooking Marijuana Root



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 21, 2010)

It is widely known that roots have high nutrition and in some cases psychotropic properties, is there some sort of published study breaking down the nutritional or psychotropic properties of marijuana root? 

Has anyone tried to boil marijuana root?


----------



## poplars (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry to say, this is a terrible idea. theres def. no thc in the roots. but try it if your so inclined. like you said, it is nutritious .


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 21, 2010)

I actually feed the stems and roots to my rotti. I have three full grown and the other two have no interest in it. They hate the smoke etc. However, I have a female Rotti that has really bad hip displacia and she eats the hell out of the whole plant if you let her  During harvest I give her the stems and some roots and she goes right into heaven. It really gives her youth back. She comes right to life and just loves to play. After being a lil pup again she usually crashes for a good four-five hours hardcore. She has stolen many nugz on me. But she is a bad theif. The stems and roots just block her pain from the displacia....the nugz on the other hand fuck her right up. She gets all wobbly and almost dillusional  However, her first choice is nugz...and she tries like a maniac to sneek them when she can


----------



## greencuz09 (Aug 21, 2010)

i wouldnt ever eat the roots bro because just think of all those nutrients going through them they can kill you i just wouldnt take the chance for some nutrition


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 21, 2010)

greencuz09 said:


> i wouldnt ever eat the roots bro because just think of all those nutrients going through them they can kill you i just wouldnt take the chance for some nutrition


lmfao. are you retarded? have you ever eaten a carrot or potato? or even less a beet, radish, horserdish, parsnip, salsify, ..etc. 

and i certainly made no claims about any roots having any thc, i am asking who has done the research

I have read in several places that there are several animals that skip over the bud and eat the roots, and I want to know why.


----------



## poplars (Aug 21, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> lmfao. are you retarded? have you ever eaten a carrot or potato? or even less a beet, radish, horserdish, parsnip, salsify, ..etc.
> 
> and i certainly made no claims about any roots having any thc, i am asking who has done the research
> 
> I have read in several places that there are several animals that skip over the bud and eat the roots, and I want to know why.


must be because of the nutrients in there man. must be good to eat.

THC acid is not tasty by any means .


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 21, 2010)

poplars said:


> must be because of the nutrients in there man. must be good to eat.
> 
> THC acid is not tasty by any means .


And it's sure not fun to get in your eyes either.


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> And it's sure not fun to get in your eyes either.


thats for damn sure!


----------



## apothecary880 (Jul 5, 2012)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> It is widely known that roots have high nutrition and in some cases psychotropic properties, is there some sort of published study breaking down the nutritional or psychotropic properties of marijuana root?
> 
> Has anyone tried to boil marijuana root?



alright so I pulled my plant out of the ground because it was getting too big for secrecy so I cut off the big ass root it grows and I have it in water now so it can pickle a little bit. I ate one huge root piece and my tongue went a little numb. in all it was bitter and pretty rough like wood. I'll let ya know if I feel any changes... maybe the root can help me remove my arthritis it saved my life last year lets see if it can do more


----------



## MHA1990 (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe you could make an extract and mix it into a cream. That's what I do for my R.A, it reduces the swelling and some of my joints have even straightened out some.

Take the root (leaves work but not as well) and place in a large stock pot. Cover well with 
water and add 1.25 cups of olive oil. Bring to a boil and simmer at a low boil 
for 5-6 hours, adding water as needed. 

cool and strain through a cheese cloth, saving the liquid. Place the liquid into the refrigerator over 
night. 

Peel the olive oil layer off the top and place into a small pot 
and heat over low to melt. Add some beeswax (1-2 ounces should work but 
experiment to get the consistency you like) and cool.
Should be ready for use after
As for the amount, I've had to make alot of guess work, but a plants worth seems to work.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jul 6, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I actually feed the stems and roots to my rotti. I have three full grown and the other two have no interest in it. They hate the smoke etc. However, I have a female Rotti that has really bad hip displacia and she eats the hell out of the whole plant if you let her  During harvest I give her the stems and some roots and she goes right into heaven. It really gives her youth back. She comes right to life and just loves to play. After being a lil pup again she usually crashes for a good four-five hours hardcore. She has stolen many nugz on me. But she is a bad theif. The stems and roots just block her pain from the displacia....the nugz on the other hand fuck her right up. She gets all wobbly and almost dillusional  However, her first choice is nugz...and she tries like a maniac to sneek them when she can


I have a full grown rotti also, perfect dog that alwaysbwanna be by ur side. But she hates weed. Never eats nothin


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2012)

The roots of the plant have zero THC they may contain trace amounts of CBD-CBN 

fan leaves at best contain a low yeild of 10% return this means if you wanted to get 1 gm of hash from fan leaves you would need 10 g of fan leaves to get 1g (if you are lucky you might pull about .50-1g per 10g of fan leaves ) 
and again... 10% is return is the max


----------



## personified (Jul 21, 2012)

MHA1990 said:


> Maybe you could make an extract and mix it into a cream. That's what I do for my R.A, it reduces the swelling and some of my joints have even straightened out some.
> 
> Take the root (leaves work but not as well) and place in a large stock pot. Cover well with
> water and add 1.25 cups of olive oil. Bring to a boil and simmer at a low boil
> ...


I make this with coco butter, shea butter, and almond oil. It works!! Not just for me but for a lot of people.


----------



## amnshark (May 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> The roots of the plant have zero THC they may contain trace amounts of CBD-CBN
> 
> fan leaves at best contain a low yeild of 10% return this means if you wanted to get 1 gm of hash from fan leaves you would need 10 g of fan leaves to get 1g (if you are lucky you might pull about .50-1g per 10g of fan leaves )
> and again... 10% is return is the max



I read a story of a guy who started using activated, aeroponically grown roots and he dried them and just eat them,he did it to see if it would counter the THC high as he said they were actually quite high in CBD. This part of his test was inconclusive but the next day he said he only had roots and had 3 doses and ended up feeling really nice and medicated all day. Its interesting maybe it will work like that...... for pain relief it would defo be a good thing to try. Maybe not for recreation so much though.


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2013)

I've subsequently heard that roots make a great topical pain rub....


----------

